# Fahrrad sauber machen mit bremsenreiniger?



## Kr0n05 (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich habe grade mein Cube mit Bremsenreiniger sauber gemacht, weil es so schön den ganzen dreck löst!

Aber darf man das überhaupt? 

Also Bike ist wie neu XD


----------



## memphis35 (10. Juli 2010)

Währe der Bremsenreiniger ein Reiniger für alles würde nicht expledit Bremsenreiniger draufstehen . Und ja du darfst  damit dein Rad reinigen den es ist dein Rad und du kannst damit machen was du willst . 

Mfg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuffi78 (10. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe grade mein Cube mit Bremsenreiniger sauber gemacht, weil es so schön den ganzen dreck löst!
> 
> ...


 
Klar darfst du das. Du darfst dein Bike sogar Sandstrahlen!


----------



## Kr0n05 (10. Juli 2010)

Diese antworten immer......

Ob es schadet?


----------



## geopard (10. Juli 2010)

kommt ganz drauf an welche Materialen am bike verbaut sind und ob es in die Kugellager gelangt und somit das Fett auflöst.
Es gibt Kunststoffe, Dichtungen und Lacke die das Zeug  abkönnen und welchr die es eben nicht vertragen. Also ich benutze es hin und wieder auch mal, etwas auf einem Tuch oder halt direkt aufgesprüht.  No risk, no fun.
Es übernimmt keiner eine Garantie musste selbst testen, kannste uns ja mal Deine Kurz- Langzeiterfahrung posten.


----------



## RetroRider (10. Juli 2010)

Handelsüblicher Dreck wird von Wasser genauso zuverlässig gelöst wie von aggressiven Lösungsmitteln, aber das ist Einigen wohl nicht kompliziert genug. 
Solange Nichts am Bike rumgeschraubt werden muss, genügt es, hin und wieder die beweglichen Teile vom Dreck zu befreien - also Kettenschaltung und Stoßdämpfer.


----------



## dancing Queen (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir heute aus einem alten Heizöltank einen Ultraschallreiniger gebaut. Da passt das ganze Rad ein. Eimer und Lappen ist mir zu anstrengend.

Ne ma ernsthaft: Eimer und Lappen reichen föllig aus! für den glanz kannst du nach dem trockenreiben WD-40 mit nem Lappen auftragen. 

Dem einen genügt ein Golf mit 80PS der andere braucht einen Touareg mit 333 PS. Jedem seins. Und vor allem: Die Umwelt ist doch eh egal, die brauch doch keiner.


----------



## Kr0n05 (10. Juli 2010)

Okay dann weiss ich bescheid danke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2010)

Und du sollest auch deine Bresen nicht in Bremsenreiniger tunken. Bei vielen Bremssätteln sind Dichtungen verbaut die das Zeug nicht abkönnen, auch wenns Bremsenreiniger heißt.


----------



## basti138 (11. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Diese antworten immer......
> 
> Ob es schadet?



War das JA nicht deutlich genug? 
Vor allem weil das Zeuch ja so gesund für den Anwender ist
Nimm Sprit


Hab mich bei matten Lacken irgendwie auf Scheibenreiniger eingeputzt.


----------



## Grinsekatz (11. Juli 2010)

Lappen,warmes Wasser und ein bischen Spüli(natürlich fern von allen Lagern) reichen völlig aus.

Dauert zwar,aber so"kontrolliert"man auch regelmässig den Gesamtzustand seines Rades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (11. Juli 2010)

Putzen? Nö.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. Juli 2010)

Genau, Reinigung wird eh überbewertet. So ab 3kg Dreck am Rad wirds doch eh erst interessant...


----------



## Markusso (11. Juli 2010)

Eben. Ich muss ja nicht von meinem Rad essen...

Außerdem: ein toller Effekt, wenn ich meine Racefeile alle 1-1 1/2 Jahre putz und drunter seh, wie schön das Rad ist!


----------



## shootemup (11. Juli 2010)

haha
von wegen schön..
wenn ich putz dann seh ich wieder Kratzer die vorher gut abgedeckt waren
das tut nur unnötig weh


----------



## Ich bins! (12. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme zum duschen oder baden auch immer Bremsenreiniger.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. Juli 2010)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Wäre der Bremsenreiniger ein Reiniger für alles würde nicht explizit Bremsenreiniger draufstehen.


Das bedeutet doch nur, daß er wegen mangelnder Rückfettung, dafür besonders gut dafür geeignet ist, obwohl auf der Verpackung auch noch andere Verwendungszwecke stehen. Fettflecke in Stoffen, Entfettung vor einer Verklebung usw.. Viele Fahrradhersteller empfehlen für matt lackierte oder matt beschichtete Rahmen für die Reinigung einen Bremsenreiniger. Denn der macht glanzlos sauber, nicht so wie rückfettende Shampoo's.
Darf ich jetzt kein Auto-Shampoo oder Geschirrspülmittel mehr für mein Fahrrad benutzen, nur weil es nicht explizit auf der Verpackung steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (20. Juli 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das bedeutet doch nur, daß er wegen mangelnder Rückfettung, dafür besonders gut dafür geeignet ist, obwohl auf der Verpackung auch noch andere Verwendungszwecke stehen. Fettflecke in Stoffen, Entfettung vor einer Verklebung usw.. Viele Fahrradhersteller empfehlen für matt lackierte oder matt beschichtete Rahmen für die Reinigung einen Bremsenreiniger. Denn der macht glanzlos sauber, nicht so wie rückfettende Shampoo's.
> Darf ich jetzt kein Auto-Shampoo oder Geschirrspülmittel mehr für mein Fahrrad benutzen, nur weil es nicht explizit auf der Verpackung steht?



Jepp. Bei meinem steht außerdem *Bremsen- und Teilereiniger* drauf. Ist ein Rahmen etwa kein Teil?


----------



## irgang.la (20. Juli 2010)

Bremsenreiniger ist halt ein Fettlöser und aggresiv, also kann er deine Lager im Fully killen und Dichtungen tut er auch ned gut.

Also kurz: Eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2010)

wenn jetzt noch jemand erwähnt, dass einige bremsenhersteller abraten, bremsenreiniger zum reinigen ihrer bremsen zu benutzen, wirds vollkommen konfus.


----------



## uli49 (20. Juli 2010)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger ist halt ein Fettlöser und aggresiv, also kann er deine Lager im Fully killen und Dichtungen tut er auch ned gut.
> 
> Also kurz: Eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen.



Und eine Katze gehört nicht in die Mikrowelle.


----------



## bastelfreak (20. Juli 2010)

Und Hamster?


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2010)

wie soll eine ausgewachsene katze in einen hamster passen?


----------



## basti138 (20. Juli 2010)

Frag Nibbler, der kann sowas


----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich lösche mal das Abo, ziemliche Kinderkacke hier grade!


----------



## .floyD (20. Juli 2010)

die man aber mit Bremsenreiniger auch überall rausbekommt


----------



## Centi (20. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Ich lösche mal das Abo, ziemliche Kinderkacke hier grade!



Das sagt einer mit so einem Benutzerbild der das Rad kompl. mit Bremsenreiniger putzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## applegeek (25. Juni 2013)

Dreck Schützt doch vor Korosion oder? XD zumindest optisch


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2013)

Wichtig: Bremsenreiniger ist nicht gleich Bremsenreiniger.

Bei ATU gibts Caramba Bremsenreiniger, der ist acetonfrei und greift Lack und Kunststoff nicht an. Kostet die Dose 4,99. Im Supermarkt gegenüber gibts welchen für 1,99, aber der ist sehr aggressiv und killt Lack.

Das Caramba Zeug ist perfekt um Kassetten und Kettenblätter zu reinigen, oder verschmodderte Schaltungsteile. Aber bitte nicht an Kette oder Lager verwenden.


----------



## Stinchen (25. Juni 2013)

Ihr wisst, wie alt der Thread ist?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2013)

Meinst Du nicht, das Tips trotzdem interessant sein könnten?


----------



## Stinchen (25. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, das Tips trotzdem interessant sein könnten?


 
Ach, dass Dreck vor Korrosion schützt...


----------



## User60311 (25. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab selbst ein paar Dosen Caramba Bremsenreiniger.
Im Gegensatz zu dem von Würth ist der schon nicht schlecht.
- Gute Schmutzlösekraft
- gute Öl- / Fett-Lösekraft
- Dose ist sehr ergibig
- hinterlässt keinen Film, im Gegensatz zu dem von Würth

aber direkt auf den Lack sprühen? Würd ich den trotzdem nicht !


----------



## Jan-1989 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß, der Fred ist mittlerweile uralt aaaaber ... ich hab vor paar Tagen Bremsenreiniger genutzt um getrocknete Teerflecken (bin zu schnell auf eine frisch geteerte Straße gedonnert ehe ich das gemerkt hatte xD) weg zu bekommen ... tuch drunter gehalten damits nicht in die Lager läuft, minimal druff gesprüht und direkt weg geschrubbt, klappte wunderbar ;-)


----------

